# Least favorite aspect of the Eos



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

We've discussed our favorite aspects - designs and aesthetics - of the Eos. Let us now turn to the item(s) we aren't so crazy about.
What frustrates you? What do you think is less-than-beautiful? What should VAG change?


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

I wish that the EOS came with Keyless Access & Start (it is available on the Touareg) and the EOS costs nearly as much as the Touareg. Additionally, most modern cars today come with the Keyless Access & Start feature.
I also wish and hope that the Navigational system will be updated with Voice response, bluetooth and a better more modern screen -- a 2007 Navigational system.
I will be buying a 2008 EOS and hopefully my 2008 will have these features. . .we'll see.
Tasha


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

I have three issues/complaints, in order of annoyance:
(1) Sunroof switch/operator. A pure POS. Drive any other VAG product with a sunroof and you will see. I can only assume there's a good reason why that switch is not in the Eos.
(2) Sunroof. In my opinion, the sunroof is useless unless one uses it as a skylight for the cabin. In any position, the noise generated by the roof is absolutely ridiculous. I'm sure this is due to its location at the leading edge of the roof.
(3) Brakes. All mush.
(4) The chrome grille. Come on VW - at least offer an alternative. Please?


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

I think its got to be the factory fitted alarm,In fact I havent got it to work yet,but from what I hear its not all that great.....Andy


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

I would like to see the so called front bumper be painted the same color as rest of the car. The rear seat passthrough should be hinged instead of removeable. And of course availabilty of xenon headlights on 2.0t cars.
Andy


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

My usual gripe list
1. Outdated NAV / Entertainment system. Lack of useful IPOD integration, Lack of OEM Bluetooth, Last of Voice activation, Lack of Touch Screen operation
2. No PDF manuals
3. No one-touch / remote operation for the roof..


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

No HID option on the 2.0T
Lack of a modern receiver (i.e., blue tooth compatible, SD card slot, etc.)
Lack of memory seats, which if it had, then it would be nice to have a one-touch seat all the way forward/all the way back for people getting into/out of the back seat. It is a pain to hold the button down to move the seat...
Open the top with the remote when the car is stationary
A diesel version in North America (diesel here now - $2.79 vs. Supreme $3.39)


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (owr084)*

#1 with a bullet, where's my touchscreen Nav unit with SD card reader and Bluetooth?
















Where's the Teak leather Interior?











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:32 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (oktasha)*

The keyless stuff isn't very important to me but... the navigation and bluetooth would be good.
Sadly, I don't think 2008 MY vehicles will have any of these.

_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_I wish that the EOS came with Keyless Access & Start (it is available on the Touareg) and the EOS costs nearly as much as the Touareg. Additionally, most modern cars today come with the Keyless Access & Start feature.
I also wish and hope that the Navigational system will be updated with Voice response, bluetooth and a better more modern screen -- a 2007 Navigational system.
I will be buying a 2008 EOS and hopefully my 2008 will have these features. . .we'll see.
Tasha


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_My usual gripe list
1. Outdated NAV / Entertainment system. Lack of useful IPOD integration, Lack of OEM Bluetooth, Last of Voice activation, Lack of Touch Screen operation
2. No PDF manuals
3. No one-touch / remote operation for the roof..


Ditto on the above
(annoyance #1 roof remote buttons are reverse direction of my audi, I have to think push down, top down, pull up top up #2 the large window button should have one touch #3 the STUPID "I accept" on the NAV screen everytime you start the car even to use the radio.)
By far the last favorite aspect:
More Storage!!!! Lockable under seat drawers should be standard.


----------



## darrellc2002 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

I would like to see all models have the steering wheel audio controls. It is standard on a lot of sub-par vehicles.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I wish the top could be operated at speed, say 5-10mph
Otherwise, no complaints !


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Slow day? Haven't we covered all this already. Anyone up for compiling a list?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (darrellc2002)*

This is true. I'd be pissed if I didn't have the wheel-mounted controls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *darrellc2002* »_I would like to see all models have the steering wheel audio controls. It is standard on a lot of sub-par vehicles.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

Things to keep on future models: 
separate luxury and sports models for each engine(there are rumors that sport will only be available on the 3.2...don't know if this will affect U.S. cars)

Things to change/add on future models:
GLI version if sports version does eventually go to the 3.2 only
Bi-xenons on the 2.0T as an option (dealer should be able to do this if the car doesn't come from factory as such ) 
Red Leather option- this was how the Eos first showed up and it isn't fair that the U.S. gets excluded from this interior color choice.
Highway 1 option- make this as an available package to those willing to order the car...include the rare colors for this car (like the R32 blue...







)


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

The usual: bluetooth, HID, one touch roof.
In addition
Offer either velour seating surfaces or ventilated leather seats.
Brake pedal spaced further away from the gas pedal. I have a pair of shoes that I can't wear while driving this car! (I hear this was changed for '08, will have to look into a retrofit) 
Suggest adding an auto lock feature to the glovebox and adding the remote window control to the convenience menu in the MFD.


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (solarflare)*

Just a few pet peeves:
1. a better NAV system, that is available as after market
2. a bluetooth system that works, not just wasted buttons on the steering wheel
3. overpriced accessories, especially the windblock if not bought as original equipment
4. a company that does not listen to it's customers and believes it always right! 
In spite of all that, still love the car and the dealer who sold and services it!










_Modified by ravennarocket at 8:14 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (ravennarocket)*

1) better nav, perhaps licensing from leading nav systems to benefit the frequency of updates.
2) sd memory card for nav system so that one can add their own points of interest
3) Mechanical back up lock for trunk should the electronic lock not work (my problem right now!!!)
4) new convenience ala-cart options for 2.0T .. now Komfort trim, (or perhaps at least lumped together) like homelink visor, steering controls, auto headlights switch, xenon headlights option and parking assist. Audi charges $1400 for theirs...
5) put a small light under the stereo to illuminate the ashtray area. 
6) Plastic door panels ala Saturn to withstand door dings. 
7) remove the protruding part of the armrest from the rear to make seatingin the rear more comfortable. 
8) Train the salesmen to teach customers how to drive with the DSG, especially with the roll back issue. 
9) also, promote user created forum like this one with the dealerships, so that they actually will know as much as the customers. Perhaps a VW sponsored forum is the answer. What better feedback for VW than its own forum. Offer early adopters of the Eos (like first year customers or the first 6 months out of the introductory year) a special warranty to cover the first year issues. Lets face it..new models will have bugs.. and there is no better tester than the every day customer. As soon as companies and consumers realize this, the better. To keep things in check, JD powers will have a special evaulation for such models so that car companies won't just dump unfinished cars to the public. Do that and you will be put into a reliability class that would pretty much guarrantee that you will never sell cars again... like Ford right now!








10) stronger brakes on the car. 
11) PDF manuals
12) relating to the stereo, ipod integration to be the envy of all...look at the pionner D3... when you're done weeping, copy that. bluetooth support, back up camera support, etc.. Offer a computer program where people can make or choose their own interface screens, skins or colors. talk about Individual... and its just software.. get some generation Y kid hanging out at some Berkley coffee shop whip it out for you in 20 mins. have this feature be part of the brand idendity of VW wherre you make it your VW. As opposed to hardware or body kits, it just software so its easy to distribure and you don't have to worry about inventory, and it will go a long way in brand strengthening. People will become more attached to their cars when they customize it.. and will prefer a car that they can imprint with their own personality...like their computer's desktop. Why should cars be any different. look at the success that the Mini cooper has. 
13) slightly darker armrest inserts on inside doors of the cornsilk interiors.. they look to "bleeached out" with all of it being in the same tone. And the soft trapazoidal rectangle shape of the armest area is a gorgeous design element that looks great when it stands out a bit from the rest of the door!
14) Get with the times: Satin veneer is in, gloss is out!!! Look at the new lincolns, the jags and austin martins... their wood is offfered in this flat veneer to give it the structural look of fine furniture. plus it feels great to run your hands on. I never understood putting a gloos veneer on wood... I mean you pay to get this wood grain, only to finish it off and make it feel like plastic.... so why use real wood then!?!?!? 
15) ventilated weats would be great to cut down on the butt rot during the hot humid summer days... and nights.... 
16) Tweak the front wind blocker/sunroof design to cut down on the noise a bit... splitting hairs at this point. 
17) armrest are a little on the low side...
18) turbo boost either on the MFD or as a discreet dial, recessed in the tach perhaps.. oh, and...
19)... swap the tach and the speedometer... the tach whould be on the right, near the shifter...
20) cargo straps accessories for the trunk. 
21) puhlease do something about that tool box on the us model... talk about an afterthought... 
22) better quality control and check on delivery. 
23) built in coin holder thingie for the center drawer.... 
24) slightly softer steering. 
25) offer performance tuning in the US that is supported by the factory warranty. 
26) get a bleepin' accessories page on the U.S. website pronto!!! Offer man-ly accessories like driving gloves, scarfs and beenie hats. No Eos logo, just that kewl line profile of the car thats on the luggage. 
27) Tweak seat belt design so that one can retract it without having it flip around in the take-up spool!!!! The holder strap, while nifty, doesn't provide a clear, elegant path for the seatbelt. That needs some streamlining... like combining the seat release at the top of the seat with some sort of seat belt guide. 
otherwise... nice car... especially first year.... I really like it. Lots of room on the inside...useable door pockets for storage, great fit and finish and materials, wonderful execution of the top, great handling for what it is. Great head room for the driver. I really dig this car... just build them so that they last forever.... none of that electical glitch crap with so many electronics in the car. Get in touch with your inner-japanese!! 



_Modified by archiea at 6:15 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (solarflare)*

None of my dress shoes can be used while driving. When I'm going out, I leave the house with loafers on and my "evening" shoes in my hand. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Brake pedal spaced further away from the gas pedal. I have a pair of shoes that I can't wear while driving this car! (I hear this was changed for '08, will have to look into a retrofit)


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

A key lock for the trunk switch on the door. (like the Jetta)
I sometimes leave my top down with the glove box locked, but worry about someone walking up and pulling the trunk release latch and opening the trunk. 
No, I dont leave it for long, but have run into a store for 2-3 minutes and think--"only if I had a (fully) lockable trunk..."


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_...

What he said.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
19)... swap the tach and the speedometer... the tach should be on the right, near the shifter...


Yeah, I gotta admit that I'm used to the tach on the right...








But that's just a minor detail. At least they didn't do like Mercedes-Benz and put a big clock in the instrument cluster where nobody but the driver can see it. 
















I swear that I have no idea why people buy Mercedes-Benzes anymore, If you look past the 3 pointed star, you have a company producing a lot of poorly thought out products. Its dumb and dumber over at M/B.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:21 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Yeah, I gotta admit that I'm used to the tach on the right...









_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:21 AM 5-30-2007_

I like he merc dash there... very fighter cockpit like withe the warnings along the bottom.... yeah like i would know what a fighter cockpit looks like...ok it looks alot like the 8-bit video game screens of fighter cockpits...


----------



## bankerdave (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (archiea)*

8) Train the salesmen to teach customers how to drive with the DSG, especially with the roll back issue.
Would anyone care to elaborate on this point? I have a 3.2 and the shifting is not smooth! Maybe I am just so used to the Nissan's CVT. Now that's smooth!
Oh, one more thing to add to the list: The time and temperature should be prominently displayed in the center of the dashboard where everyone in the car can see. Currently, if you flip around different functions within the MFD, sometimes you cannot see the temperature or the time.


----------



## bankerdave (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (archiea)*

Also, what's with the Nav system not muting the music while giving driving directions?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (bankerdave)*

All of the Navigation complaints makes me think that VW/germans have a problem with convenience. I remember back in the 80s, they (the german auto cos) almost flat out refused to put cupholders in their vehicles. Their reasoning being, its for driving, not drinking/eating and driving.
Either way, VW obviously has not subscribed to the idea that the Navigation is something to be serious about. The complaints in the various forums, along with the steep price, caused me to abstain from speccing it.

_Quote, originally posted by *bankerdave* »_Also, what's with the Nav system not muting the music while giving driving directions?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah I opted for the aftermarket solution of the D3... it has its quirks... I see it as a multimedia system (sat, radio, ipod, bluetooth) that just happens to do navigation as well. As a minimum, I just need a map that showed my position... I usually can sort it from there.. The D3 offers a nice package in that regards, althogh in car navigation veterens will be able to spot deficiencies in the systems rather quickly. 
However, i think VW should look at the D3's strengths: multimedia, tight Ipod support, EQ in software, and clear, easy controls. 
I hope they tap into a google resource.. to have an online search along with mapping... unbelieveable. 
I;d say being able to mape out your trip and itinerary from your computer at home or laptop at the hotel, save it out to an SD card in a UNIVERSAL data format as oppsoed to proprietary, load it up on the nav and you are off.,.. no more fubling at the dash.... christ that is sooooo 2005..


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (archiea)*

Why SD? In regards to the trip planning, is there some sort of standard for such a query?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I;d say being able to mape out your trip and itinerary from your computer at home or laptop at the hotel, save it out to an SD card in a UNIVERSAL data format as oppsoed to proprietary, load it up on the nav and you are off.,.. no more fubling at the dash.... christ that is sooooo 2005..


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

Rear visibilty
Kevin


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (bankerdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bankerdave* »_Also, what's with the Nav system not muting the music while giving driving directions?









That, I can deal with (especially since it's sometimes kinda chatty...you could miss a lot of music, etc during the last 1/4 mile before a turn! What is worse is that if you hit the magic mute button, the voice does not mute as well! That is more than annoying when on a phone call!








Still though, I really kinda like the OEM Nav while it's navigating. They did get that right. The problems come in with:
* Ease of finding nearby POIs (either to current location, or selected destination) - too many clicks involved.
* No custom POIs
* General weirdness.
Let me explain that last one. I tried to put my work address in my address book and it could not find the street - yet when you turn on the street and look at the MFD, it shows the flippin street name! How can it know I'm on a street, yet not have it available as a destination??
Tres bizzare!
I just hope that when they do upgrade the OEM nav system that it can pop right in. I would definitely buy an upgraded unit and ebay my old one...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I hope they tap into a google resource.. to have an online search along with mapping... unbelievable. 


I would strongly advise against that. There is supposed to be a function (in future nav systems) that will allow you to plot your course using your PC and Google maps, then then transmit it to your car. Problem with that is all the destinations you plotted are stored somewhere, for people unknown to you to look at, at their convenience. Related to that, anytime you look something up on mapquest, the destination is stored along with your IP address. I prefer an independent nav system every time, even if its a paper map.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:39 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

With electronics having such a short product lifespan, I still maintain the car makers should get out of this business and adopt a protocol that allows a plug in unit to interact with the onboard electronics. Even if the NAV was state of the art, it would be old news in 3 or 4 years.
Wait till the iPhone comes out. If it is any bit as popular as expected, you'll see a whole new crop of issues arise in getting it to work in the car.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Why SD? In regards to the trip planning, is there some sort of standard for such a query?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Points of Interest (POIs) can be found on a number of websites and are stored in a variety of standard formats. With my Garmin, I can load them via the SD card or the USB cable.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
3) Mechanical back up lock for trunk should the electronic lock not work (my problem right now!!!)


It's inconvenient, but you do have a mechanical backup to the trunk lock! RTFM







or just unlock the pass through in the backseat. See that little colored piece of plastic at the bottom of the opening? Pop it loose and pull!


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

My peave: The inability to start/finish putting the top up at low speeds.
Set the kill switch to 8 mph like the door locks and we'll all be good.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (itsmejerry)*

I may be wrong but I suspect that the machinery is quite sensitive. One wheel was once in a not so deep hole and the roof would not go down. I had to back the car up about a foot or so and it worked.
Does anyone know if the other Webasto roof vehicles have similar restrictions? Volvo? Miata?

_Quote, originally posted by *itsmejerry* »_My peave: The inability to start/finish putting the top up at low speeds.
Set the kill switch to 8 mph like the door locks and we'll all be good.


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I may be wrong but I suspect that the machinery is quite sensitive. One wheel was once in a not so deep hole and the roof would not go down. I had to back the car up about a foot or so and it worked.
Does anyone know if the other Webasto roof vehicles have similar restrictions? Volvo? Miata?


I don't even think you can compare to other Webasto roofed vehicles since this is the only 5-piece one (at least that I know of). You have more parts, smaller parts, and moving parts which would be less resistant to non-stationary stressors.
Even at <8mph, if you hit a nasty pothole, speed hump/bump, or rumble strip you could do some damage to those delicate pieces as they dance through the air.
Of course, that is just my opinion...I could be wrong.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (itsmejerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itsmejerry* »_My peave: The inability to start/finish putting the top up at low speeds.
Set the kill switch to 8 mph like the door locks and we'll all be good. 


There's a very good reason for this. Any side to side swaying motion may compromise how the struts in the roof over the doors line up with the A pillar and they can miss the holes they are inteneded to lock into resulting in the roof getting stuck and damage to the a pillars. This has been experienced by one of the forum members first hand. 
If you watch the roof closing, the sunroof is in the open position while the door frame section of the roof closes. This severerly limits the structural integrity of the roof during this portion of the closing sequence.
Also, if you take a look at all the moving parts under the rear most portion of the roof on each side, you may reconsider your desire to open/close while in motion. To much risk for me.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_My usual gripe list
1. Outdated NAV / Entertainment system. Lack of useful IPOD integration, Lack of OEM Bluetooth, Last of Voice activation, Lack of Touch Screen operation
2. No PDF manuals
3. No one-touch / remote operation for the roof..


I agree 100%. I still don't get what #1 isn't a reality......
Alex


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (ChicagoVW)*

1) I'd reiterate more lockable storage and having that lockable storage tied to the central locking system. The fact the Volvo gets both of these really irks me. It just doesn't irk me $9K
2) As stated in a previous thread, I'd also like to see upper lobes on the paddle shifters so that they can be reached from the 10:00 & 2:00 steering whell hand positions.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree with most of what has been stated....but...I cannot believe that nobody stated anything about MEMORY SEAT FUNCTION!!!
JJ


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Maybe the majority of Eos drivers here are the only person doing the driving. My GF does not appreciate driving manual transmissions.

_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_I agree with most of what has been stated....but...I cannot believe that nobody stated anything about MEMORY SEAT FUNCTION!!!
JJ


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_I agree with most of what has been stated....but...I cannot believe that nobody stated anything about MEMORY SEAT FUNCTION!!!
JJ

Go back and read the first page of posts. I did


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (archiea)*

The "M" is for BMW Motorsport not Mercedes


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Go back and read the first page of posts. I did
















whoops








JJ


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*

The styling. Everything needs to be lower. Not the frame - please not that. But the back end, and the top of the doors. I wish it wasn't so doorstop shaped. Have the hood at the same level as the trunk. I'd rather the top of the door not be up at my ears. Overall, more risky styling.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_I agree with most of what has been stated....but...I cannot believe that nobody stated anything about MEMORY SEAT FUNCTION!!!
JJ

probably because my last car had manual seat control for both seats... To me, that is still a luxury feature.... it adds weight to the car, IMHO..


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (jnhashmi)*

I was wondering about this myself. All of the European cars seem to be slab-sided. Do you think its a safety matter?

_Quote, originally posted by *jnhashmi* »_The styling. Everything needs to be lower. Not the frame - please not that. But the back end, and the top of the doors. I wish it wasn't so doorstop shaped. Have the hood at the same level as the trunk. I'd rather the top of the door not be up at my ears. Overall, more risky styling.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I was wondering about this myself. All of the European cars seem to be slab-sided. Do you think its a safety matter?


There was some discussion on this a while back.
The general concensus was that the high door styling prevelant on most (all?) cars today is due to the side impact requirements for safety.
Not sure this was ever backed up with documentation, or if it was just an "educated opinion".
Kevin


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Least favorite aspect of the Eos (just4fun)*

I hope it does help, as it serves to definitely uglify the vehicles. As much as I like the A3 and TT, the coffin-like feeling is a big downer. Its just not fun to be sit in and look at the door-sill.

_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
There was some discussion on this a while back.
The general concensus was that the high door styling prevelant on most (all?) cars today is due to the side impact requirements for safety.
Not sure this was ever backed up with documentation, or if it was just an "educated opinion".
Kevin


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I think more of the fun in driving the car, and knowing that if someone hits me that the side of my car is doing its job rather than looking pretty personally. I think that the Eos has a unique look, and it fits my taste.
I bought the car more for its function versus its form. My ego is somewhat enjoying the attention it gets, what person out there does not enjoy some attention on what they possess . That being said I also don't like the impression that Mercedes and BMW give, I feel they portray a more "Big Spender" type of image, and I tend to want to be more the type that makes good value purchases instead of someone who wants to show off. 
With my level of income and net worth, buying this car was a stretch for me. I have enough money set aside to buy approximately 15 Eoses but my business is a startup, and I don't make a paycheck. My old SUV was dying and I was really ready for a more fuel efficient car, and every time I travel I splurge for a convertible in sunny places. This made me decide a fuel efficient convertible was what I wanted to consider. I also tend to be the type that does a 3-4 year finance term because even though I could write a check for the car, it does not have the same impact as paying a monthly amount and having that money stay in the bank as much as possible. 
I did a ton of research and this car seemed like the best value all around based on what I wanted. So I bought it.


----------

